# left or right tail ???



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I know this is going to sound wierd,but I was curious from the breeders on the forum----

Do all tails on havanese have one that goes off on their left side(the judge's side in a show)?

I've been noticing lately in pictures that the tails all are on the havs left side. Does it do this automatically? Is it something you kinda train? Is it a fault if it hangs on the right side?

This is a curiosity question----
Thank you in advance---


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julie, I think a lot of times it is placed more towards the left side for the judges view in conformation. I am still learning a lot but I see a lot of handlers will position the tail or more commonly they hold the tail in place for a hav that will drop its tail out of not being comfortable or bored. Dora will drop her tail when she is scared, Dash drops his tail if he is concentrating or bored from standing around too long.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Julie, what an interesting observation. I never would have noticed tail placement. I'm curious as to the answer.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Well, I can only answer for my two boys, but Carlito appears to be left-tailed and Nico is right-tailed


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kubrick is left-tailed. 

I really don't think it's a fault and you can probably place the tail to either side if you want. I've switched Kubrick around to the right before just out of curiosity but if his tail goes down at all (like when he's laying down), when it comes back up it goes to the left again.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Lulu is a lefty but Vinny seems like a middle of the roader.
Carole


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd's a lefty :biggrin1:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker is a lefty, too. I had to look at him, though, because I've never really paid attention to which side it's on--just how pretty it is! :biggrin1:

Sheri


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Quincy is a lefty too....and if I put it to the right,it must feel funny or something because he automatically corrects it to the left(show side). I wondered if it was something a breeder kinda trained though,as Quincy was supposed to be a show guy. I notice all sorts of wierd things--so bare with me!:biggrin1:


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

That may be a good idea for Photo Idea? Hav Tails!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

That's called the "Show Side". Ours fall either way, but in the showring and for pictures it's always placed towards the judge or camera. I guess if it curls on the back that it would end up one way or the other on its own.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo's left and so far Bailey just has a beautiful big pouf of a tail that is dead center.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Hmmm...Todd's tail is a righty today...I'm confused. :suspicious:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker, too, Eva! Maybe some Havs are ambidextrous...umm...tailambidextrous...ambidextailtrous...

Sheri


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Tucker, too, Eva! Maybe some Havs are ambidextrous...umm...tailambidextrous...ambidextailtrous...
> 
> Sheri


Lol...I'm thinkin' your right...or maybe they're just weird :crazy:


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinking Gracie is a lefty.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Lilly is a lefty.*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Isn't it interesting? I'd be curious to hear what the breeders say about this--


Does this show I spend too much time looking at details??? :ear:ound:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Now you mention I think Jillee is on the right side but not sure will have to look at her when I get home. I am at a friends house. I am going to have hubby bring her over tonight. We are hanging out at a friends house tonight.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

My boys are both RIGHTies. They must realize they aren't showdogs!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:bump:
Hoping to get some breeders input---any of you out there?:ear:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> :bump:
> Hoping to get some breeders input---any of you out there?:ear:


We put the tail on the side the judge is going to see it so it would be left side for pictures and the ring. You really notice details!! Good for you!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Indie's tail goes to the right naturally. Hers has gotten very long and nearly drags the ground. She's a tail chaser and often catches it! She will chase it to the left or the right and can catch it both ways!

Dusty's tail is straighter and seems to go straight over her back.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Jan,
Do you train a puppy's tail to do this? Does it do it naturally-either a lefty or a righty? I understand for pictures you do-but other then pictures is what I'm meaning? Quincy tail is naturally to the left side and he will let you move it to the right side,but it must feel funny to him or something because he immediantly corrects it and moves it to the left. I'm curious if this was something he was born with or if it was perhaps taught by his breeder...he was to be a show dog and I didn't get him till 16 weeks...he free stacked at 16weeks on the vet examination table.I thought perhaps he might have been taught this?:earthe tail thing)


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Julie said:


> Jan,
> Do you train a puppy's tail to do this? Does it do it naturally-either a lefty or a righty? I understand for pictures you do-but other then pictures is what I'm meaning? Quincy tail is naturally to the left side and he will let you move it to the right side,but it must feel funny to him or something because he immediantly corrects it and moves it to the left. I'm curious if this was something he was born with or if it was perhaps taught by his breeder...he was to be a show dog and I didn't get him till 16 weeks...he free stacked at 16weeks on the vet examination table.I thought perhaps he might have been taught this?:earthe tail thing)


You know, I'm not sure! I start training them when they are puppies to self stack and put the tail on the left each time I do it....which is quite often. I wonder if doing that makes it go to the left? The puppies I've placed in pet homes still have their tail up over the back in an arch and the hair isn't weighing it down yet and they're in the center. Catherine, Leslie.....are you reading this thread? Where does Austin's and Tori's tail fall?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I can only think of one dog that I've had to intentionally place on the left side. I tend to freestack my dogs (let them stack themselves) - except for Mousse. I do have to handstack Mousse because he gets really, really bored holding still. He wants to play and will let his tail slip down if he isn't moving. He's young though, so it will probably change. His mother was the same when she was young, but she never drops her tail now. However, Hillary has a really long plume of hair and it falls right down the center of her back so I will put it off to the left for a photo opp.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori carries hers mostly centered and the hair falls pretty evenly all around her backside. In fact, I refer to it as her "little skirt", since it hangs down to almost her knees.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Tori carries hers mostly centered and the hair falls pretty evenly all around her backside. In fact, I refer to it as her "little skirt", since it hangs down to almost her knees.


Aww, send pictures please


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I found this thread because I was wondering why Evye's tail is so different from Bentley's. Bentley's is smack-dab in the middle. It arches over and only the tip touches his back. Evye's barely arches and curls to lay on the left side. So I learned that tails are lefty, righty and somewhere in between.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Beejie is a lefty. I moved it to the right and he promptly swished it back over.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Interesting question Julie. Maybe it is related to whether they are right handed (pawed) or left. I know Molly is right pawed and her tail is on the right. ???


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Maxmom said:


> That may be a good idea for Photo Idea? Hav Tails!


I saw this thread and thought to myself.....A tail placement....Hmmmmm....interesting!

I would love to see pictures of tails!


----------

